# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  اسماء وصور شهداء معركة الكرامة

## دموع الغصون

*الكتابة عن تاريخ الوطن واجب ينبغي أن يتصدى له الكتاب والمبدعون. ومعركة الكرامة الخالدة جزء من تاريخ الوطن العسكري تجسدت فيه الإرادة والتصميم القويان فكان النصر الحاسم على أيدي الرجال الأوفياء لامتهم ووطنهم, بعد أن تجرعت الأمة مرارة الهزيمة والنكسة في حزيران عام 1967، 

والأيام الخوالد في تاريخ الأمم والشعوب لها مكانتها وصورتها المشرفة الزاهية التي تنير لابناء هذه الأمم معالم الطريق نحو المجد والسؤدد والرفعة, ويوم الكرامة في تاريخنا العسكري الأردني واحد من تلك الأيام الخالدة خلود مواطن هذا البلد بات عنوانا "مميزا" على هويتنا يتطلب منا التكريم والتبجيل والحب الكبير فغدا هذا اليوم غارا يتوج جباة أبناء الوطن لما بذلوه من تضحية وفداء حتى أعاد لللامة أمجادها وثقتها بنفسها وعروبتها , ولعل معركة الكرامة بما مثلته من انعطاف كبير في تاريخ الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي وبما مثلته من نقلة نوعية في تحطيم أسطورة الجيش الذي لا يقهر تعتبر واحدة من اعظم المنازلات التي تجلت فيها عزيمة الجندي الأردني وتصميمه على الشهادة دون أرضة وامتة .
صدق الشاعر حين قال:

يوم العلى يوم الكرامة     بشرى التحرر والكرامة
كتبت به الأبطال سطرا في الرجولة والشهامة
بدمائهم جبلو الصمود مترسمين خطى الجدود
لا بد يوما أن نعود لا بد يوما أن نعود



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ أَمْوَاتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169) فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُمِن فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِم مِّنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (170) "*
*صدق الله العظيم

اسماء شهداء معركة الكرامة
معان
خضر شكري يعقوب درويش
ملازم1

جلول/مأدبا
محمد هويمل حتمل الزبن


المغير/إربد
عيسى سليمان عبد الرحيم
ملازم

البارحة/إربد
راتب محمد سعد البطاينة
مرشح


نابلس

عارف محمود الشخشير
مرشح
النعيمة/إربد
سالم محمد سالم الخصاونة
مرشح


الحلبا/جنين
عبد الله شعبان عبد الغني شعاينه
رقيب


دير يوسف/إربد
أحمد شحادة محمد عبد الرزاق الشروع
رقيب

خرجا/إربد
محمد محمود أحمد الفريوان
عريف


سعير/الخليل
أحمد خليل محمد
عريف


تياسير/نابلس
جبر محمود جابر دار جابر
عريف


صوريف/الخليل
عبد الحميد كامل ياسين
عريف


البارحة/إربد
سلطان محمود محمد الكوفحي
عريف


صمد/إربد
محمد نايف محمد بني احمد
عريف


ريما/رام الله
تميم احمد حسن الريماوي
عريف


القبو/القدس
عبد الرحمن خليل جبريل أبو
عريف


يعبد/جنين
خالد فوزي عبد الفتاح أبو بكر
عريف


بني صخر/عمان
سلهوم ماطر عيسى الخضير
عريف


الجيزة/مأدبا
اسماعيل خليل اسماعيل المراعين
عريف


ضانا/الطفيلة
ناصر محمد مطلق الخوالدة
عريف


الدفيانة/المفرق
بلقاوي عطا الله فلاح الحراوين
عريف


الطيبة/وادي موسى
فيصل ابراهيم عيسى الرواحنه
جندي 1


ماعين/مأدبا
سميح صالح سلمان الحدادين
----


شبريا/نابلس
علي عطيه عوض دار الشيخ
----

سوف/جرش
محمد علي عواد البوريني
----

عي/الكرك
مسلم قاسم مطير المطارنه
----

مرصع/جرش
محمد فليح الخوالدة
----

مشيرفة/عمان
محمد سالم عبد الله الرقاد
----

مجدل/بني فاضل
محمود خليل اسعد زين الدين
----

الزقاء/صروت
محمد عبد الله سالم
---

ازميلية/المفرق
نايل صبح سليمان السردية
----

بئر السبع/الخليل
حسن عبدربه حسن
---

الهاشمية/الزرقاء
كريم عليان حمدان الزيود
جندي 2

ساكب/جرش
عبدالمجيد فهد عبدالنبي بني احمد
جندي 2

ساكب/جرش
زهير حماد حامد العياصرة
---
4
جديتا/إربد
عمر أحمد قاسم الكساسبة
---

عزرا/سوريا
أحمد فريد طويرش محمد علي
---

الشوبك/معان
عبد الله سليمان مسلم الطورة
---

الطيبة/إربد
محمد فريد موسى الطوالبة
---

صرفا/الكرك
حامد محمد احمداللصاصمة
---

الحمراء
محمد ذياب محمود مطر
----

المفرق/المكيفتة
علي هلال بخيتان الشرفات
----

جبل التاج/عمان
حسين طالب حسين سكرية
----

لب/مأدبا
طالب شحادة سالم الفقهاء
----

العدسية/ناعور
صلاح احمد سليمان القوابية
---

اوصرا/عجلون
عارف محمد سالم البصيرات
----

إربد
احمد محسن فالح البطاينة
----

حريما/إربد
سرحان محمد حسن النمارنة
----

حريما/إربد
بركات محمد علي الزعبي
-----

كوبة/بيسان
محمد شفيق عبدالله دار احمد
----

مأدبا/كفر الوخيان
عارف محمد حمدان الغنيمات
-----

عين جنا/عجلون
عبدالله فالح محمود القضاه
---

وادي موسى/معان
سليمان علي خليل الحسنات
---

غور أبو عبيدة/عجلون
محمود علي حسين الحراوية
----

بني النعيم/الخليل
محمد خليل عبد الحي طوس
---

ساكب/جرش
احمد حسن عبد النبي بني احمد
--

عوريف/نابلس
محمود اسعد سعادة ابو صباح
--

دوقرا/إربد
احمد مجلي عواد الشلول
---

سحاب/عمان
عواد حمد الله علي ابو زيد
---

سول/الكرك
شتيان مفلح احمد الصرايرة
----

الفالح/مأدبا
مقبول غديفان ثنيان الزبن
----

عين جنا/عجلون
محمد علي عبدالله القضاه
----

طوباس/نابلس
ابراهيم يوسف ابراهيم السوافطة
----

رجم الشامي/عمان
حميد صدف بخيت
----

إذنا/الخليل
عبد الكريم محمود حسن الطميزي
----

المنشية/الخليل
يوسف حسين عبد الرحمن عراق
----

الرمثا /إربد
احمد صالح محسن الذيابات
----

كوم الرف المفرق
حسين معيلي سلمان
----

كفرنجة/عجلون
علي موسى علي الفريحات
---

الظاهرية/الخليل
مصباح طلب علي رباح
----

الظاهرية/الخليل
مصباح طلب علي رباح
----

ام القطين/المفرق
عيد فياض راشد العظامات
----

دير ورق/المفرق
علي عبدالله بخيت العموش
----

المغير/إربد
محمد محي الدين هزاع قبلان
----

سعير/الخليل
احمد عبد المعطي محمود
رقيب


الموقر/عمان
سليم مفلح محمد الخرشان
رقيب

الرمان/السلط
مصطفى سليمان اسماعيل الترك
---
15
كفرنجة/عجلون
احمد فريح مطلق العنانزة
----

القدس
عدنان لطيف عارف
حرس وطني

مأدبا
عبد الرحمن محمد كساب النعيمات
---

عنجرة/عجلون
يعقوب عايد يعقوب بني أيوب
---

ماعين/مأدبا
هزيل سلمان سليم العوازم
---

كفرنجة/عجلون
محمد احمد فلاح الخطاطبة
---

الطيبة/إربد
عيسى علي عيسى العلاونة
جندي 2

نوبا / الخليل
ابراهيم محمد عبدالله الشروق

ذراع الحشاش/مأدبا
عبدالله نزال سالم الكعابنة

رحمهم الله جميعا واسكنهم فسيح جناته
**صور الشهداء رحمة الله عليهم اجمعين ونسال الله عز وجل ان يرزقناا الشهادة في سبيله.

..

..

..

..

..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*الله يرحمهم جميعاً 
سطروا اسمى صور البطولات للدفاع عن ارض الوطن 

يسلموو على المجهود دموع الغصون*

----------


## shams spring

*الله يرحمهم يا رب ... كان الهم الفضل ببقاء الاردن صامد الى الان ....
موضوع متميز دمووووع الله يعطيكي الف الف الف عافية*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورات على المرور العطر 
راق لي تواجد أرواحكن العطرة*

----------

